# GHRP/CJC Height-Recomp Run



## Psychenaut (Apr 15, 2013)

Hello,
I'm new to the forum, but it seems to have a knowledgeable group of guys and I'm trying to get some input on a regimen I've created for height increase as well as recomp. I've never ran aas, but i did use letro at age 18 for a few months to cut fat (bloodwork pre/post was normal), and I'm hoping this may have delayed my growth plates from closing. First off some stats: 

Age:     19
Height:  5'10'' Goal ~6'
Weight: 210   Goal ~220
BF:   14-15% Goal ~ 10%
Training last 5 years

I've always wanted to be at the 6' mark, and I realize that the chance of growth at this point is slim but my family does have history of growth into the early 20's. I will be using the following supplement regimen over the course of 3 months and will continue if favorable results are found. I have been running most of these supplements for the past few years, with the exception of the GH products, as well as following a very clean diet. 

GHRP-2: 100mcg x 2 daily 
CJC w/o DAC: 100mcg x 2 daily 
anastrazole: .25 mg EOD (to prevent closure of growth plates)
CEL Blue GrowtH
LG Ghenerate
Deer Antler Velvet (cost 2$ for lols)
Melatonin 3mg
Phosphatidylserine 800mg for cortisol control

Orange Triad Multi
Calcium Supp
MSM Supp
Chondroitin/Glucosamine
Sam-e 400mg  
Niacin W/flush 500mg pre-bed
L-Ornithine
DAA
Huprezine-A
ZMA
Fish Oil
Ubiquinol 

I will be lifting 6 days a week isolating muscle groups as follows

Monday: chest/tri
Tuesday: back/bi
Wednesday: shoulders
Thursday: legs -auxillary chest
Friday: arms -auxillary back
Saturday: core/legs
Sunday: Off

I will also be running a hanging/stretching program to lengthen my spine. I may be crazy but do you guys think that I could see real results from this in terms of recomp and maybe some height gain? 
Anything I should add? 

I hope to get my deadlift to 545 from 505, bench to 330 from 305, and squat to 450 from 405. Reasonable? (1 R.M.)

Thanks for any input,
Eric


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 15, 2013)

I haven't looked closely at this other than the part where you say you want to try and increase your height.  I seriously doubt you'll get that to happen with growth hormone. You DEFINITELY WON'T get it to happen with peptides.


----------



## Psychenaut (Apr 15, 2013)

I may up the GHRP/CJC to 100mcg x 3 ED if results are lacking or if it is recommended. Peps are cheap enough.
Also if I do not gain any height then I'm not too concerned. An increase in overall health and a drop in body fat are the realistic goals here.


----------



## goodfella (Apr 15, 2013)

You mentioned you used letro for fatloss? :/ Sorry man but that's just WRONG!


----------



## Psychenaut (Apr 15, 2013)

goodfella said:


> You mentioned you used letro for fatloss? :/ Sorry man but that's just WRONG!


I noticed some hardening while over the course of run. There was a side goal to clear up a small amount of pubertal gyno, which really seemed to help a lot.


----------



## goodfella (Apr 15, 2013)

Psychenaut said:


> I noticed some hardening while over the course of run. There was a side goal to clear up a small amount of pubertal gyno, which really seemed to help a lot.



Just be careful with the letro bro, that chit can be harsh on the body overall. Good luck with the growth and goals. Let us know how it all goes.


----------



## Psychenaut (Apr 15, 2013)

Well I did my first pin today, so the course has officially begun. I will probably add major updates on a weekly basis as it takes considerable time to notice the effects of these peps.

I am running Arimidex at .25mg EOD in order to prevent growth plate closure as well as maximize test. 

I will not run letro again any time soon due to possible negative sides.


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 15, 2013)

Listen crazynut... Obviously you dont listen or just dont want too. GH will not do a fucking thing for you and honestly your 19 so you have enough in you system to maximize growth and risk the possibily of shutting down nattybgh levels after you get done withbthis retarded ass experiment. If you dont want the truth... then take your ass to ology where retards are welcone


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 15, 2013)

Psychenaut said:


> Well I did my first pin today, so the course has officially begun. I will probably add major updates on a weekly basis as it takes considerable time to notice the effects of these peps.
> 
> I am running Arimidex at .25mg EOD in order to prevent growth plate closure as well as maximize test.
> 
> I will not run letro again any time soon due to possible negative sides.



This isn't going to increase your test production so that arimidex is useless. You're growth plates aren't going to close. I'm curious as to where you got your info about peps. You have some confusion about them and what they cause.


----------



## PFM (Apr 15, 2013)

I grew until I was 25........pull over, turn off the car, toss the keys out and keep your hands where I can see them you silly fuck.


----------



## PFM (Apr 15, 2013)

note: the OP is 5'-10

NOT 4'-10

It's very common for males to grow until 25 years of age.


----------



## Psychenaut (Apr 15, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> This isn't going to increase your test production so that arimidex is useless. You're growth plates aren't going to close. I'm curious as to where you got your info about peps. You have some confusion about them and what they cause.



The anastrazole is just to minimize the natural closure of my growth plates, I am not implying that the peps close the plates. I've heard from numerous sources that the total free test will be increased due to an inhibition of the aromatase enzyme which converts test into estrogens. I'm simply trying to maximize my own levels.. If I should remove the arimidex then I will, but I did not expect flaming for peps. At least I'm not in here asking about AAS...

That being said, if I do not increase in height I am not concerned but I still feel that the peps will give me gains. GHRP and CJC are marker hormones for the release of GH correct? If my natural levels of GH in the pituitary are high then won't I see a greater benefit from taking these peps than someone with lower natty levels? Is suppression really a possibility here?


----------



## Azog (Apr 15, 2013)

PFM said:


> I grew until I was 25........pull over, turn off the car, toss the keys out and keep your hands where I can see them you silly fuck.



True. I know people like this as well.
Not me though...I was 6'1" when I was 14. 12 years later I am only a bit more than an inch taller.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 16, 2013)

Have you been checked to see if your plates are closed? GH will make you grow taller about as much as it will make your pp bigger. Save your money on the GH. I'm honestly glad you're running peps and not gear at your age so I give you props for that. Hell I see nothing wrong with your experiment. I like experiments and trying new shit in this game. It's fun and if you're 19 and can afford to eat right and run peps then go for it. Hell I was spending my money on drinking, strippers, and cocaine at your age. No flaming from me bro.


----------



## Psychenaut (Apr 16, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> Have you been checked to see if your plates are closed? GH will make you grow taller about as much as it will make your pp bigger. Save your money on the GH. I'm honestly glad you're running peps and not gear at your age so I give you props for that. Hell I see nothing wrong with your experiment. I like experiments and trying new shit in this game. It's fun and if you're 19 and can afford to eat right and run peps then go for it. Hell I was spending my money on drinking, strippers, and cocaine at your age. No flaming from me bro.



Thanks for the support man. I haven't been checked to see if they were closed, but I have noticed a half inch growth in the last few months.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 20, 2013)

drop all GH supps...... worthless.  trust me man.  the peps are decent and will help GH overall but nothing to the extent of a few IU of real stuff.

and your a lil heavy on all the other vitamin supps.  yes they work, no they are not worth what you paid for them.  

DAA, fish oil, multi, joint supps.  stop after that...... not needed 

and even tho half the guys here are giving you shit don't let it stop you.  you will keep growing til your at least 23 so you still have time to reach your goal.  and fuck bro, its not like your 5'6......







GL


----------



## Psychenaut (Apr 22, 2013)

Week 1 Update:

I have been running 100/100 x 2 every day and x 3 on days that I do legs. 
Positives: Better sleep at night, slightly more vascular. 
Sides: A small amount of lethargy and occasionally tingling hands/fingers at night.

No significant pump or physical results to report.

gymrat: thanks for the input man, I think I'll clear out some of the supps and free up some cash.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 22, 2013)

Psychenaut said:


> Week 1 Update:
> 
> I have been running 100/100 x 2 every day and x 3 on days that I do legs.
> Positives: Better sleep at night, slightly more vascular.
> ...



You dont have to but after the few good ones (DAA, fish oil, multi, joint supps) i dont think the others are really doin a whole lot.  but if you do stop them and still have room in your budget id look into PEG MGF and igf LR3 or DES.


----------



## Psychenaut (Apr 22, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> You dont have to but after the few good ones (DAA, fish oil, multi, joint supps) i dont think the others are really doin a whole lot.  but if you do stop them and still have room in your budget id look into PEG MGF and igf LR3 or DES.


I agree really, and I'm thinking about dropping the zma, gh supps, and the sam-e. That alone should allow me to add something more exciting to the mix.

I have been curious about adding additional peps to my regimen, specifically the two you mentioned here. I haven't really been able to find reliable information on PEG MGF though. I know that its significantly cheaper than IGF, so I'm expecting that IGF will yield significantly better results? Also what is the difference between the Lr3 and DES variants of Igf? I'm assuming that the lr3/des refers to some additional complex added to increase activity/longevity?

I know both are IM administration in the muscle group worked. PEG MGF used on off days and IGF for training days?

Thanks,
Eric


----------

